# How many people can solve more than one cube?



## Tac (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi
I've just started cubing aged 13 and can solve the 2X2 in 1min 4 and the 3x3 around four minutes. Do you know what percentage of the world can solve two cubes or more?
Thanks
[/CUBE]


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 12, 2012)

This is a pretty silly question to ask. Anyone who can solve the 3x3 can solve the 2x2, so you might as well ask how many people can solve the 3x3, in which case I would guess around 25 million.


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Nov 12, 2012)

If you knew the 2x2x2, wouldn't you be able to solve the 1x1x1?...


----------



## qqwref (Nov 12, 2012)

I think almost everyone on the planet could solve both the 1x1x2 and the 1x1x3.


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Nov 12, 2012)

Umm... I don't think they're cubes...


----------



## qqwref (Nov 12, 2012)

This looks like a cube to me


----------



## McCuber16 (Nov 12, 2012)

I can solve the 2x2, 3x3, and 4x4, and 5x5, this means that I can now solve every higher layered cube because the method is the same. I can also solve the pyraminx although this is not a cube!


----------



## samchoochiu (Nov 12, 2012)

qqwref said:


> This looks like a cube to me


too funny


----------



## Johnnyman318 (Nov 12, 2012)

Many people can solve 3x3s... If you can do the 3x3, you can do the 2x2, and if you can solve 1 big cube, you can probably figure out how to solve the other big cubes. A lot of people can.


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Nov 12, 2012)

qqwref said:


> This looks like a cube to me



Good one . Never thought of that :fp


----------



## SugarBee (Nov 14, 2012)

I have solved 3x3 and 4x4 cubes, but it took more than 4 hours to solve and that was too hard. Still I am trying to solve 5x5 cube.


----------



## AdrenalineKick (Nov 14, 2012)

I can solve the 3x3 and the 4x4, but I can't solve the 2x2..


----------



## Goosly (Nov 14, 2012)

AdrenalineKick said:


> I can solve the 3x3 and the 4x4, but I can't solve the 2x2..



Sure you can, you just never tried


----------



## AdrenalineKick (Nov 14, 2012)

Goosly said:


> Sure you can, you just never tried



I have "tried", of course not sitting down for a hour trying to figure it out, but I usually end up with some kind of parity cases


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 14, 2012)

AdrenalineKick said:


> I have "tried", of course not sitting down for a hour trying to figure it out, but I usually end up with some kind of parity cases



All a 2x2 is, is just solving the corners of a 3x3. No parity or anything, you may be overthinking it.


----------



## googlebleh (Nov 14, 2012)

AdrenalineKick said:


> I can solve the 3x3 and the 4x4, but I can't solve the 2x2..



Do all the steps as you would on a 3x3x3, except every time you get to something involving an edge, just skip it.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Nov 14, 2012)

McCuber16 said:


> I can solve the 2x2, 3x3, and 4x4, and 5x5, this means that I can now solve every higher layered cube because the method is the same. I can also solve the pyraminx although this is not a cube!



You could probably figure it out yourself, but 6x6 has 1 thing different in centres to 4x4 and 5x5.


----------



## tx789 (Nov 14, 2012)

once you know 4x4 and 5x5 and get used to 6x6 and 7x7 centers you can go up to any NxNxN so there is an infinite amount 

ones I,ve solved
2x2-7x7
pyra
mega
squ1
squ2
clock
magics(if you count them(master)
gear cube


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 14, 2012)

1x1, 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7,....etc
pyraminx
megaminx
square1
skewb
3x3x7
axis cube
pyramorphix
FTO
2x3x3
rex cube
curvy copter
scopperil
super square1
+others


----------



## WBCube (Nov 14, 2012)

I think a better question would be how many people are sub-30 or sub-20, or whatever. And when i read the thread's title I thought you meant two cubes at once, like one in each hand or something.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 14, 2012)

all cubes and cuboids, sqáár1, pyraminx, n layer megaminx, other stúff


----------



## iwrestledasloth (Nov 14, 2012)

WBCube said:


> I think a better question would be how many people are sub-30 or sub-20, or whatever. And when i read the thread's title I thought you meant two cubes at once, like one in each hand or something.



:O Has anyone actually done that?! That would blow my mind haha


----------



## EvanChao (Nov 14, 2012)

I am 13 and i can solve 2x2 to 5x5, Pyraminx and Gear cube. =]


----------



## A Leman (Nov 14, 2012)

QUOTE=iwrestledasloth;799073]:O Has anyone actually done that?! That would blow my mind haha[/QUOTE]

Dennis Strehlau's Double OH BLD for the win




[


----------



## iwrestledasloth (Nov 14, 2012)

:O
My thought process while watching that: "No way...Thissongissogreatyaymetallica...nowaynowaynowaynoway. No he's not. Nope. Nope. No way." And then my mind exploded.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 14, 2012)

EvanChao said:


> I am 13



you'r age doesn't matter


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 14, 2012)

EvanChao said:


> I am 13 and i can solve 2x2 to 5x5, Pyraminx and Gear cube. =]



I am and can everything you said backwards.


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 14, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> I am and can everything you said backwards.



meaning you are 31 and can scramble all those cubes?


----------



## Kyooberist (Nov 14, 2012)

Most who can do 3x3 can do another.

I do:

Skewb
2x2
3x3
4x4

I struggle with the 1x1, trying to learn intuitive F1L but it`s hard.


----------



## aznanimedude (Nov 14, 2012)

just practice the lookahead a bit more for the 1x1x1, it'll come to you soooooon, maybe do some slow turning as well , that helped me bunches

and since i need to stay a bit on topic

i can do 2x2x2 - 4x4x4, need to actually get a good 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, then i'd actually do those more


----------



## Kyooberist (Nov 14, 2012)

aznanimedude said:


> just practice the lookahead a bit more for the 1x1x1, it'll come to you soooooon, maybe do some slow turning as well , that helped me bunches
> 
> and since i need to stay a bit on topic
> 
> i can do 2x2x2 - 4x4x4, need to actually get a good 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, then i'd actually do those more



Maybe I should just dissasemble the 1x1. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJ4R5bxayLE&feature=BFa&list=SPFC43E5797C311AC3


----------



## aznanimedude (Nov 14, 2012)

lube the core yo, just gotta lube the core


----------



## AlexByard (Nov 14, 2012)

9....... 9 people can solve more than one cube. 9.


----------



## AdrenalineKick (Nov 15, 2012)

Learn fingertricks for your 1x1, no whole wrist turns!


----------



## rahulkadukar (Nov 15, 2012)

The answer to everything is 42. 

There are 42 people who can solve more than 1 cube, not including the OP.


----------



## rayko90 (Nov 15, 2012)

i am also a cuber i jus started cubing 2 months and a half ago. i am sub 1 min in the 3x3 and i am using the fridrich method. not full but only the 2 look oll and pll and f2l. i haven learnt the fridrich method cross. :C


----------



## AdrenalineKick (Nov 15, 2012)

rayko90 said:


> i am also a cuber i jus started cubing 2 months and a half ago. i am sub 1 min in the 3x3 and i am using the fridrich method. not full but only the 2 look oll and pll and f2l. i haven learnt the fridrich method cross. :C



There's no fridrich cross, it's just practising less moves, and plan well


----------



## ajayd (Nov 15, 2012)

i can solve the 2 x 2, and the 3 x3. I don't time myself on the 2 x 2. Just use 3 x 3 method.


----------



## benskoning (Nov 16, 2012)

2x2-8x8 and most things on mefferts.com


----------



## Iggy (Nov 16, 2012)

I can do 2x2 - 7x7 (which makes me able to solve any cube), megaminx, pyraminx and clock. I used to be able to solve a square-1, but I forgot most of the algs.

I'm currently struggling with 1x1, anyone got tips that can help me?


----------



## TMOY (Nov 16, 2012)

Iggy said:


> I'm currently struggling with 1x1, anyone got tips that can help me?



Start by reducing it to a 0"3.


----------



## iwrestledasloth (Nov 16, 2012)

Iggy said:


> I can do 2x2 - 7x7 (which makes me able to solve any cube), megaminx, pyraminx and clock. I used to be able to solve a square-1, but I forgot most of the algs.
> 
> I'm currently struggling with 1x1, anyone got tips that can help me?



The trick is to try to minimize cube rotations


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 23, 2012)

iwrestledasloth said:


> :O Has anyone actually done that?! That would blow my mind haha



There is a thread counting the number of sub-10's. It's quite long, so a sub 30 (Or even sub-20) list would be very long.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> There is a thread counting the number of sub-10's. It's quite long, so a sub 30 (Or even sub-20) list would be very long.



You probably should have read her post a little more carefully.


----------



## Kyooberist (Nov 23, 2012)

Iggy said:


> I can do 2x2 - 7x7 (which makes me able to solve any cube), megaminx, pyraminx and clock. I used to be able to solve a square-1, but I forgot most of the algs.
> 
> I'm currently struggling with 1x1, anyone got tips that can help me?



Dissasemble the 1x1. Put it back together. MMAP made a video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJ4R5bxayLE


----------

